# Degreasing Screens



## tgoeltz (Aug 7, 2007)

I've read where many of you do not degrease your screens after reclaiming. I've been playing it by the book and degreasing every screen, but I do wonder where does this "grease" come from? Short of eating potato chips during the cleaning process and touching the screen, I don't know how grease would get on it. 

I'm not trying to cheap out and save on a chemical, I'm just thinking one less chemical to breathe would be a good thing.


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

I only degrease after I reclaim if the screen has been sitting for a long time and has been moved around alot. When I do degrease I use Dawn dish soap.


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

I think its from what chemicals make up the emulsion itself. Plus there is a bit of oil in the make-up of the plastisol, and i guess that could be contributing to the need for degreasing.




What i do isnt what everyone else does so take it with a grain of salt.

I dont use the fancy degreasers. I dont even use this stuff each time i reclaim (guess im lazy). But i just use some purple crap from home depot. Seems to work ok for my shop. I am not a high volume place and i mostly just do spot color work. If i had lots of half tones or four color process i might be saying somethign different.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

The best rule of thumb is to always degrease. 
Keep in mind that even the oils from your skin can/do form a resist on your screen mesh.


----------



## BOOSH! (Jul 31, 2009)

The product used for degreasing doesn't HAVE to be caustic. It can be a simple citrus or soy based cleaner that doesn't have harmful vapors.

Some people use Simple Green. I use the Franmar degrease spray. Kinda smells like Windex or something.


----------



## brokenviewfinder (Feb 3, 2010)

I wanted to see the difference too. I reclaimed 1/2 dozen screens using all the steps +degreaser. I coated these and 4 brand new screens. The reclaimed screens worked great, the emulsion on the new ones blew out. I had 2 more new ones, but I degreased them first, then coated. Bing! Emulsion stuck great. Just my experience, FWIW...


----------



## andeesand (Nov 8, 2010)

We too use Dawn Dish Soap. It works.


----------



## PatFinn (Jan 13, 2010)

dawn dish soap has things in it that arent good for screens. additive and softeners for your hands and such.. 

use a degreaser ment for screens and do it everytime you reclaim your screens.. 

emulsion has a lot of water in it.. water + oil/grease dont mix..


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

PatFinn said:


> dawn dish soap has things in it that arent good for screens. additive and softeners for your hands and such..
> 
> use a degreaser ment for screens and do it everytime you reclaim your screens..
> 
> emulsion has a lot of water in it.. water + oil/grease dont mix..


If this is the case then why is it my screens aren't ruined. Emulsion sticks. Not all Dawn dish soap has hand softeners in it. Use a dish soap with out hand softeners.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

We use Simple Green. That stuff works great.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Simple green diluted about 10:1 or more. Doesn't take much. One thing regarding the "purple stuff" mentioned by an earlier poster, that crap is a strong alkaline and is rough on your skin. It'll degrease anything, but I wouldn't use it on screens, and when I use it on barbecue grill grates, I wear rubber gloves.
As for degreasing screens in general, some ink degradents or emulsion removers may have traces of oil based solvents which could leave a slightly oily film. Go-Jo creme hand cleaner is an example of an emulsified grease cutter that, while it washes off with water, has lanolin in it. I think the main solvent in it is kerosene, judging from the smell. Not that anyone is using it to clean screens, but it's an example.


----------



## Casualtee (Apr 16, 2008)

I've noticed a lot better consistency using degreaser after reclaiming a screen. Weird stuff starts happening and it's hard to pinpoint the cause... I find emulsion coats on much more evenly with a thoroughly clean screen. 

I use the Franmar stuff. I like that it's clear and unscented (why add unnecessary dye and smell to something that is supposed to remove residue?).


----------



## ArtbyTati (Dec 5, 2012)

Does Franmar degreaser work on new screens? Or would I need something with an abrader as well? 
I was under the impression that I need an abrader/degreaser for new screens, and then only need to degrease (without abrader) when reclaiming screens. 
Info greatly appreciated 
I see that Franmar has an emulsion remover and a degreaser/ghost haze remover. Please explain the difference and what I would need.
THanks


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

You don't need an abrader. All that will do is add unneeded wear to your mesh.

New screens should be degreased to remove any oily manufacturing material. Something as common as SimpleGreen diluted about 8 parts water to one is plenty, and is all I use.

Emulsion remover is used to break down and remove the stencil after the ink has been cleaned out.
Haze remover is used to reduce ghost images of previous jobs left by the ink. Doesn't always remove it all.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

we use a degreaser...I don't know why people cheap out on this step and use dish soap or other household chemicals. It's cost less than 25 bucks. I bought one gallon this entire year. Cut it with 3 parts water. We reclaim easily at least 15 screens/day...more during the busy seasons.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

for 25 years we: emulsion remover>mineral spirits>soap up with unscented clothes detergent.


----------



## slacker27 (Oct 2, 2011)

I also wondered the same, but I was just being cheap! I found no difference in degreasing and not degreasing, UNLESS the screen was brand new. Think my supplier may be using the screens to fry chicken! 

So at the very least degrease the shiny new screens


----------



## speshoot (Apr 23, 2016)

damn! im goin thru the same problem, im gonna try & Degrease now Thanx!


----------

